# ممكن مبرمج محترف فى Plc



## Mostafa Alpha (22 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا عندى مشروع PLC خاص بماكينه جمع او بلص محتاج الى معرفة و شراء جميع الملحقات يعنى مثلا Drivers - Stopmotor Drivers والدريفير يكون فيه منفذ المتوازى او Parallel Port 

أنا مبرمج فيجول بيسك كحتاج اكواد الخاصة بهذا المشروع باكمله ازاى اصمصم برنامج ينفذ الشكل او الرسمة كمان عاوز اعمل برنامج اختبار الرسمه يعنى Silmualtion اعتقد من وجهة نظرى ان البرنامج حيكون فيه برنامج CAD صح وبرنامج Silmulation صح انا بختصار عاوز اصمصم البرنامجين دول مع بعض ومحتاج اكواد داخل فيجول بيسك 6 الخاصه بهاذا المشروع 
ملحوظه انا حستخدم منفذ الطباعة Parallel Port ولكم الشكر على مساعدتى


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (22 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم يا اخى كيف حالك 
ياريت و الله اعرف اسعدك فيما طلبت 
لكن لو انت عايز تعمل برنامج على الcnc وتعمله Simulation انا معاك ابعتلى الرسمه ابعتلك البرنامج و اعطيك البرنامج لو مش عندك .
ملحوظه لابد ان تكون رسمة تشغيل جزء يعنى و هيتشغل على الخراطه اوالفريزة 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## واعد (22 أبريل 2006)

*إنتظر*

أخى العزيز لدى بعض الأكواد عامة وبرامج أختبار الرسم المصممة على الكاد وغيرة من البرامج والأمثلة فأنتظر حتى أجمع لك وأرفعها للمنتدا
أخوك اليمانى


----------



## Mostafa Alpha (22 أبريل 2006)

ماكينات الجمع او البلص هى المخارط او الميكنات التى يت عليه تشكيل الصاج او الامنيوم على شكل مثلا (طبق او حله طعام أو او اطباق الدش )


----------

